# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Video du lịch >  Tôm hùm nướng - Phan Thiết

## fanmusic

Tôm hùm nướng tại bãi biển Hòn Rơm

----------


## huuloc

nhìn đã vậy. nghe cả mùi thơm bây khắp phòng luôn.  :Yahoo!: . mà bao nhiêu 1 con tôm hùm này zay, mình tưởng con này chỉ bán trong nhà hàng thui chứ

----------


## kohan

Nhìn ngon quá

----------


## kimchung

Đã cả 2 con mắt, sướng cả cái mồm. Thèm quá.

----------

